# TK to VC



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

I was reading online that if you play TK (the army I'm currently building), you can easily play them as VC if you just buy some of the character models, and the like (you won't have to buy zombies since you already have the skeletons). I was wondering of the legality of this in tournies. I mean I've seen zombie models, and none of them seem to carry sword/shield, or bow/sword like the skeletons do. This leads me to believe that in friendly games you could do it, but in any tourny you would be denied. Even so I figured it was worth asking about at a valid source. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

well you could use your TK skeles as VC skeles


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> well you could use your TK skeles as VC skeles


and that's about as far as it goes


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Master_Caleb said:


> I was reading online that if you play TK (the army I'm currently building), you can easily play them as VC if you just buy some of the character models, and the like (you won't have to buy zombies since you already have the skeletons)....


This holds true, though the army would be very booring. You will have a base for the army in the Skeletons, and perhaps some cleaverly built Black Knights/Heavy Horsemen. Fell Bats/Carrions can probably be modelled to act as both too, and Tomb Guards/Grave Guards. Thats where my imagination ends though which leaves you totally without rareslots and with limited coreunits.
You will still need to complete the army quite a bit, atleast imho:dunno:


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Just remember that VC units don't use bows.


----------

